# Mini season madness



## Gramps

Careful around them jetties  Save a few for me though will ya?


----------



## firecat1981

Get them locally or did you do some traveling?


----------



## out-cast

How was the vis? 8'-15' depth?


----------



## cutrunner

Got em right outta stlucie inlet. (pecks lake) bout 8'-15' deep. Probably 20 feet viz. I was murky the first two feet then really clear near bottom, and cold


----------



## cutrunner

Coulda got more if we had tanks or a hookah, but freediving is more rewarding, or at least thats what im telling myself ;D


----------



## EER

Got Butter? those are my kind of bugs.


----------



## logandorn96

Never been lobstering.. looks fun. and who doesnt love some good ol lobster tail


----------



## tom_in_orl

Nice bugs. You did better than ChasinTail and me. We got skunked :-[


----------



## cutrunner

Tom in orl: hey it happens..
Today i was at a marina workin on another boat, the guys in the rack next to us (huge intrepid) had like 8 guys, 16 nitrox tanks and only got 3 lobster haha


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am assuming you guys went out of the stuart area. We were up in Ft. Pierce. The visibility sucked. I was free diving for about an hour while some took their kid for a dive with my equipment. The only way if could even find the ledges was by moving a buoy with a weight on the bottom each time I went down. With out the marker it was impossible. Very impressive that you guys did that well free diving.


----------



## jsnipes

i nearly went both days out of vero/ft pierce and vis looked to be about '3 tops. maybe ill go out when season opens if the vis clears up a little. no fun trying to free dive in that mess


----------



## cutrunner

Hmm for me the vis wasnt good every time ive ever tried ft pierce. We woulda stayed all day and got more but i had to go to work at 12.  oh well, when full season opens i'll be on them like stink on ish. Cuz that dinner was too tasty


----------



## Brett

Don'cha wish you were in the Keys where the water is warm and clear? :-?

Where the bugs roam wild and free until they bump into a few of my family out diving... 








[/img]


----------



## cutrunner

i'll b there opening of regular season.


----------



## Brett

Depending on where you are in the Keys, don't forget the spears... [smiley=happy.gif]










According to my nephew, the "Mickey Mouse" trick still works. ;D


----------



## cutrunner

Mickey mouse?


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Don'cha wish you were in the Keys where the water is warm and clear? :-?
> 
> Where the bugs roam wild and free until they bump into a few of my family out diving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]


Congrats on a nice catch!

I would rather avoid the keys during mini season. Too many yahoos out there for my tastes. The allure of Fort Pierce is the opportunity to get big bugs. One of these days I will get into the 8 - 10 pounders......


----------



## Brett

Cut-runner...Mickey Mouse is a "bringback," enjoy  

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1220494929/67#67

I hear you Tom, it really is a zoo during mini-season.
I prefer August and September down there for bugging.


----------



## cutrunner

Ooo i get it!! Funny thing is i do that while spearfishing, i just figured they could see the look of "im gonna kill you" in my eyes. I fount if i dont give them that look they are more relaxed. Also i had no idea you were such a wild man in a 13 whaler. Or what happened to deerfly


----------



## HighSide25

tom, to add salt in the wound, it was top to bottom out of ft pierce saturday/sunday :.

soon as i get back from the ATL I will hit you up, because i have NEVER been skunked lobstering, we WILL get sweet revenge!


----------



## cutrunner

Yea, it was crystal clear in the stlucie yesterday, but i snorkeled around, speared a couple snapper real quick by the mangroves while we were at the sandbar


----------

